# Tracked 4X4 New Innovations



## mtntopper

Coming to snow near you in the future. A new design of the bolt on track system that will provide the float of a snow cat at about .75PSI on many light 4X4's. This is very interesting concept utilizing a 144 track in the triangle track with another track underneath the vehicle next to the main track driven by the main triangle track axles. 

What do you think?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Interesting concept and Thanks  for sharing,it just seems it will be extremely hard To steer


----------



## Slinky Pickle

mtntopper said:


>



That's some serious overhung bearing load. Slick concept but steering and bearing life might be an issue.


----------



## Slinky Pickle

mtntopper said:


> Coming to snow near you in the future. A new design of the bolt on track system that will provide the float of a snow cat at about .75PSI on many light 4X4's. This is very interesting concept utilizing a 144 track in the triangle track with another track underneath the vehicle next to the main track driven by the main triangle track axles.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 87351
> 
> View attachment 87352


 
 Any update on how these worked out?  I would love to see some video of them in action.


----------



## Trackfabricator

I'm the outfit building these. I built the first, single unit to check clearances, preliminary steering, etc., and I shared with mtntopper to gather his thoughts and share with some of the community. Fabrication is now almost complete for the entire set, and I'm just waiting on the factory run of idler wheels to run them and share videos. Looking like mid January due to wheels. 




http://www.bcsnowtracks.com/


----------



## topwelder44

its not a bad idea you have---I build lots of stuff on tracks---I have bolt on track units and I build track units----I do have mattracks on a geo tracker and I have a set of Polaris tracks on another tracker---the mattracks r  flat on the bottom and the Polaris r curved on the bottom . the Polaris set turn way better-----iam not sure if you r driving the inside track ---but if there not being driven they might skid/not wanting to turn in deep snow


----------



## Trackfabricator

Thanks for the input! Yes, the inner track is driven by the outside track through a common jackshaft/ set of drivers. This way it helps propel the vehicle and does not stop revolving in deep snow.


----------



## tomelroy

this would be nice on a HMMWV that has been set up with rear steering.  The HMMWV can easily be modified for 4 wheel steering because it uses the same components of the front and the rear.  They can be set up to steer like  a tucker!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Trackfabricator said:


> I'm the outfit building these. I built the first, single unit to check clearances, preliminary steering, etc., and I shared with mtntopper to gather his thoughts and share with some of the community. Fabrication is now almost complete for the entire set, and I'm just waiting on the factory run of idler wheels to run them and share videos. Looking like mid January due to wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bcsnowtracks.com/


ive been doing some work for your competition up here you should call me I would tell what I have learned about them. will pm you my number


----------



## Trackfabricator

Finished assembly this weekend. No action videos yet, just drove it around the neighborhood. We will try to get it out in the upcoming weeks. Steering is stock for now and seems to work OK. Drives nice. I included a short clip from the end of the test drive today, see link below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPg-IFoVle4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## topwelder44

what r u using to keep the tracks from flipping over


----------



## Trackfabricator

Nothing as of yet. Drove on some fairly deep/soft snow yesterday, and it wasn't really a problem. They seem to stay planted pretty well. Feedback from those running the ATT track systems would be good on this subject. It seems many of them aren't running anti-torque mechanisms (Someone correct me if I'm wrong in this). From reading the patent database, I know the original Mattracks patent is primarily for the rubber torsion arm to prevent this, not necessarily the entire track system. I liked that my tracks currently have a tendency to float the front up and over the snow like a ski. I wouldn't want a constant, applied pressure that would prevent this. On this subject, the rear is an easy fix with limiting straps/cables, but the front becomes a more complex problem. I have a few, short clips from the snow run. Not the best lighting in the evening, but shows the flotation from some fresh powder we received that morning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD-XUtTHNBA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## topwelder44

word for the wise----u need to put some kind of stops on them-----the rear is easy----on the frt. ----one of my units I worked off the brake caliper brackets (bolts}---so that it will turn with the frt . end---if you build a bracket that hooks to the frt axle you have to put pivot point directly under lower ball joint on center---my current rig is a geo tracker with mc pherson struts----I worked with the bolts that that hold struts into spindle housing------drive your jeep off a snow bank to cross a road and back up the other side and your jeep wont look so good anymore----lol----o-ya bring a high lift jack also-------lol-------I tell every one that comes to me  don't put tracks on your daily driver-------your going to dent it things happen


----------



## Trackfabricator

Sounds like good advice, and some good options to solve. Probably incorporate something in the coming weeks.


----------



## sleddogracer

what is the ground pressure on your rig?


----------



## Northcoast

Thanks for posting,seems like a great idea.


----------



## Trackfabricator

sleddogracer said:


> what is the ground pressure on your rig?


 
This jeep is at about .69 PSI. The newer Wranglers and Rubicons with hard tops are a bit heavier, so they are a few tenths higher.  See the link from our website below for a vehicle weight vs. PSI chart.

http://www.bcsnowtracks.com/products


----------



## Trackfabricator

We added cylinder assist steering this week. Makes for very easy slow speed turns. I will probably recommend using one of these set ups, because it make slow turns so easy and higher speed handling is great! Made this video showing slow speed turns in shallow snow (higher traction) conditions to test. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdjXJJAcdb8"]DUAL TRACK STEERING TEST - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trackfabricator

Put together a new, complete rig to sell this winter. Just thought I would share. It is a Rubicon, so factory lockers front and rear and Dana 44 axles. Tracks have limiting cables  to prevent over rotation. Uses hydraulic ram assist, and has very easy steering.


----------



## Trackfabricator

A snowcat rental service using these tracks posted some cool action videos of this jeep. See the link below:
https://www.coloradosnowcat.com/rentals?wix-vod-comp-id=comp-jeodw32c


----------

